# Slow Cooker - high protein & fat / no carb meals



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I've just moved in to my new place, and I'm getting fed up of turkey, veg, cheese and eggs for my starndard lunches.

My rents bought me a slow cooker, which I want to use, and then have food that I can also take the following day in to the office and re-heat. I'm doing essentially a keto diet, so I'm looking for meals high in protein and carbs, and wondered what suggestions you all have for slow cooker meals....

I'm thinking along the lines of....

Chopped Chorizo

Chopped Sausage

Beef

Garlic

Smoked Bacon chopped

All on a slow cook for 6 hours or so...

Am I right in thinking I won't need to add any additional water and it'll all cook through ok due to the fat and not be dry...?

Any recipes appreciated!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

A nice slow cooked beef stew;

good quality beef and veg .

I always add a drop of extra water and stock but you can buy flavouring packets to add in if you want , schwatz and colmans or just a couple oxo cubes


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

I make one with pieces of steak, carrots sweet potato and brocolli ;-) packet of schwatrz beef casserole saice mix in and couple of stcok cubes.. Normally set it away b4 work and its waiting for wen i get in beef just falls to bits lovely ;-)


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

empzb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing essentially a keto diet, so I'm looking for meals high in protein and carbs, and wondered what suggestions you all have for slow cooker meals....


Don't you mean high protein LOW carbs? Keto is quite sparing on muscle so you can afford to drop your protein intake a little as long as you replace it with fats. You should be looking at a 60/40/0 split for F/P/C.

As for recipes, be careful of things like gravy and sauces as they are normally loaded with carbs and can drop you out of keto.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

paul xe said:


> Don't you mean high protein LOW carbs? Keto is quite sparing on muscle so you can afford to drop your protein intake a little as long as you replace it with fats. You should be looking at a 60/40/0 split for F/P/C.
> 
> As for recipes, be careful of things like gravy and sauces as they are normally loaded with carbs and can drop you out of keto.


I mean high fats :lol:

Whoops! =/

Fellow Bristol boy as well eh. Where do you train here?

Yeah that's what I was worried about, soon as I start adding additions to the mix. That said, the stock cubes have 2g carbs per cube so over a couple of meals will be fine.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Panaks Madras paste

Onion

Beef

Can of chopped toms

Slow cooked for 8 hours, lovely curry, recipe is on the back of the jar.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm lucky and unlucky in the fact that I have access to a gym where i work. It's great being able to train straight after work or on my lunch break but it is quite limited on equipment.

How about yourself, where do you train?

I may be able to offer some advice on Keto itself though as I have been doing a keto diet for the past 8 weeks. Its very effective!


----------

